# ASX  Ordinary Shares Market Makers



## Triple B (30 September 2017)

Hello.

Does anybody know if the ASX uses Market Makers for ordinary Share Markets ?
According to their website , they use them for Bonds ,ETOs,ETPs, Index derivatives,Interest rate derivatives and energy derivatives.
No mention of ordinary shares.
http://www.asx.com.au/products/market-maker-arrangements.htm

I will keep looking for a definite answer, and if I cannot find one will email ASX.
Currently studying VSA and Wyckoff and would like to be able to factor in the market maker when studying the charts.


Thanks


----------



## cutz (30 September 2017)

Triple B said:


> Hello.
> 
> Does anybody know if the ASX uses Market Makers for ordinary Share Markets ?
> According to their website , they use them for Bonds ,ETOs,ETPs, Index derivatives,Interest rate derivatives and energy derivatives.
> ...




Not on ordinary stocks.


----------



## Triple B (30 September 2017)

Ok Thanks. 
How do you know this?
Would explain the lack of liquidity that I sometimes see lamented here possibly?


----------



## cutz (30 September 2017)

Triple B said:


> Ok Thanks.
> How do you know this?
> Would explain the lack of liquidity that I sometimes see lamented here possibly?




Common knowledge.

Which stock are you looking at ?


----------



## Triple B (30 September 2017)

cutz said:


> Common knowledge.
> 
> Which stock are you looking at ?



None specifically. Asx 200.
currently paper trades ,  but find the large volume bearish bars interesting.
I will be researching   a bit  further.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Triple B (1 October 2017)

Triple B said:


> None specifically. Asx 200.
> currently paper trades ,  but find the large volume bearish bars interesting.
> I will be researching   a bit  further.
> Thanks for the replies




I have CSR on paper..


My most profitable so far.
The First large bear bar is the one that looks like a market maker has absorbed the selling.Providing liquidity
Then the Big money buying in the trading range.
Then market maker is last to distribute at or above $4.80
But if no MM then must be Smart/Big Money buying on markdown. Who else would buy a falling stock on big vol?


----------

